# Accuair E-Level Sensor on the rear of an MK4 Golf



## ProjektONE (May 11, 2007)

So Ive installed my Accuair e-level on my MK4. All is well everything works perfectly but now Ive run into an issue with clearance. 

I went over to CCW to get fitted for some wheels and am having an issue with the rim touching the rear sensor. Heres a pic 










Anyone have an idea, suggestion or pictures of where they have mounted their sensor to allow clearance? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## ProjektONE (May 11, 2007)

Anyone?!?!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

what is it touching???? 
I know some people have taken off the sensor lever and flipped it so the ball stud is on the other side(facing the frame rail) This should free up some room. How much room do you need?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> what is it touching????
> I know some people have taken off the sensor lever and flipped it so the ball stud is on the other side(facing the frame rail) This should free up some room. How much room do you need?


 
Agreed, this might help, move it on the other side like pictured below and MAKE SURE THE DOT FACE THE ARM like shown in the second picture 



















This should help too. I tried many position for the ball connector because I though the management was throwing an error due to short travel sensor but i was wrong, any position should work fine i think and none touched my tire 

























































More picture here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Let me know how this works out. Specs on the wheels etc.. I am just about to mount my sensors. It's the only thing holding me back from being done.


----------



## ProjektONE (May 11, 2007)

The setup Im looking to run is 18x10 et30. I currently run an 18x9 not sure of the er but I have about 5mm between the wheen and the end of the post. 

Thanks for the pictures dOWa242. This gives me a better idea of where to mount the sensor. Ill be working on it tonight so ill post an update tonight. 

Thanks for all the help


----------

